# About seeds...



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

Well its not too urgent, I've been frequenting the park lately and I got to feed a bunch of cute ferals thanks to a man I met at the park feeding them and let me join him

So I remember reading its not favorable to give the birds salted seeds, and sadly thats all my dad could get me for my morning walk, so I was wondering if I can just drown them in water for a while but I also realized that on the inside its still somewhat salted, unless that taste is just natural... so yeah what can I do? its not too urgent but yeah... I can wait.. but I've been wanting to give something of mine to the cute little ferals XD... well thanks!


[EDIT] WELL NVM! I just read its bad for them to have sunflower seeds even if unsalted so well I'll just buy a loaf of whole weat/grain bread for them to enjoy haha =} -the feeding thread lol... jeez i suck XD-


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Nosferatu09 said:


> [EDIT] WELL NVM! I just read its bad for them to have sunflower seeds even if unsalted so well I'll just buy a loaf of whole weat/grain bread for them to enjoy haha =} -the feeding thread lol... jeez i suck XD-


No, you really shouldn't give birds cook and salted nuts or seeds, it's not good for them and I think there is something that happens in the cooking process that makes cooked seeds/nuts hard for them to digest.

You *can* give them sunflower seeds that are unsalted, shelled and uncooked, they love them, but not too much. If I were you, I'd hold off feeding them until you can buy some regular wild bird seed or a pigeon/dove mix. It's much better for them than bread and less expensive. Unsalted, uncooked peanuts are a good treat that they will love too.


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

hehe thanks alot, yeah i wasnt planning to feed them the seeds after reading, thanks for the + health - money thing on the seed thingy, so, those mixes and whatnot are mostly in pet shop and stuff?

Great avatar btw its adorable =]


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Yep, you can find wild bird seed mixes at most pet stores, some grocery stores, bulk food stores etc. Walmart usually sell seed mixes too.

Thanks, that my runt pigeon, Eggbert in my av.


----------

